# Level my shop floor?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Leveling my shop floor?*

I am wondering is there a way to level a wooden floor, my wooden floor in my small shop has got uneven. I think the problem is when I first built the shop, I did not put in blocking in the floor.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

move your heavy tools to the high spots


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Blocking probably isn't the problem. It's more likely undersized joists/beams and/or insufficient foundation (if it's post and pier) and/or soil subsidence/settling. If you have access below, you might be able to pour some intermediate footings and set midspan pier blocks and posts after jacking the floor.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I think I used 2x6's and 3/4'' plywood.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> I think I used 2x6's and 3/4'' plywood.


What's under it?
Spacing of joists?
Joist hangers?
footings, slab..?

If you framed it as an addition:
2x6's are under-sized, especially for heavy equipment, 3/4" ply should be doubled or atleast 1/2" should be over the 3/4".
Could be unrelated causes, but that's what I got from The info provided.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Its 24'' on center, its not on a slab or footing.


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

Surely you jest. Whats the span?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Is this more like a shed?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

CJ21 said:


> Its 24'' on center, its not on a slab or footing.


That sounds like your problem right there. What is your span?? 
40psf live load + 20psf dead load gives you just 7'11" span at 24" o.c. and that's #1 douglas fir. A shop could easily exceed 60psf in areas.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes Dan its a shed.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am not sure whats the span. I am wondering can the problem be fix?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

CJ21 said:


> I am not sure whats the span. I am wondering can the problem be fix?


Anything can be fixed. Its not easy to give advice without pictures and with the little information you have provided.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

If it's a shed, jack it up, pour some footings 18" diameter, 1' deep, set pier blocks every 6', run 4"x6" girders on top of piers below joists. I'm just throwing out an idea, I don't know the specifics of your site or how much weight is actually in it, so these specifics might not work in your area, just 1 possible way of doing it. If you have to jack the shed, CRIB THE BEJEEBERS OUT OF IT before going underneath!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

P.S. Check span tables before building next time!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Here is some pictures of the problem!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

It has a sunk, note I just had mob the floors. :thumbup:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Way under built for that load.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I did not know that when I first built it, should I have used 2x10s? and double the plywood?


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

16 inch centers for a start


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

get me to build it...:thumbup:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes it did, I had a flood sometime back!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> Yes it did, I had a flood sometime back!


if im seeing what i think i am it may be a combo of things, the table saw could be sagging plywood seams and the joists if it is centred in the span. cut the floor up and sistered 2x8's on


----------



## Fence (Mar 5, 2010)

For a quick fix, you could just pour a small pad under the table saw. This would probably help reduce some vibrations as well.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

That might have been when it started.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

You still haven't posted any details that would allow someone to diagnose the problem much less give you a solution.

"it's on the ground" is not a description.
Is it on piers? did you just sit 2x6's on the dirt? Is there a span? if so WHAT IS THE SPAN?

otherwise it's just a waste of everyones time


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Its on the dirt, and the span is 24'' on center. They are 2x6's on the dirt.


----------

